# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  إخوة يوسف هل كانوا أنبياء؟

## عبد الحميد الأزهري

إخوة يوسف هل كانوا أنبياء؟

الذي يدل عليه القران واللغة والاعتبار أن إخوة يوسف ليسوا بأنبياء، وليس في القرآن ولا عن النبي - صلى الله عليه 
وسلم - بل ولا عن أصحابه خبر بأن الله تعالى نبأهم. وإنما احتج من قال إنهم نبئوا بقوله في آيتي البقرة والنساء (والأسباط)، وفسر الأسباط بأنهم أولاد يعقوب، 
والصواب أنه ليس المراد بهم أولاده لصلبه بل ذريته، كما يقال فيهم أيضا "بنو إسرائيل"، وكان في ذريته الأنبياء، فالأسباط من بني إسرائيل كالقبائل من بني إسماعيل.

قال أبو سعيد الضرير: أصل السبط شجرة ملتفة كثيرة الأغصان.
فسموا الأسباط لكثرتهم، فكما أن الأغصان من شجرة واحدة، كذلك الأسباط كانوا من يعقوب. ومثل السبط الحافد، وكان الحسن والحسين سبطي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، والأسباط حفدة يعقوب ذراري أبنائه الاثني عشر. وقال تعالى: (ومن قوم موسى أمة يهدون بالحق وبه يعدلون) وقطعناهم اثنتي عشرة أسباطا أمما)، فهذا صريح في أن الأسباط هم الأمم من بني إسرائيل، كل سبط أمة، لا أنهم بنوه الاثنا عشر. بل لا معنى لتسميتهم قبل أن تنتشر عنهم الأولاد أسباطا، فالحال أن السبط هم الجماعة من الناس.

ومن قال: الأسباط أولاد يعقوب، لم يرد أنهم أولاده لصلبه، بل أراد ذريته، كما يقال: بنو إسرائيل وبنو آدم. فتخصيص الآية ببنيه لصلبه غلط، لا يدل عليه اللفظ ولا المعنى، ومن ادعاه فقط أخطأ خطأ بينا.
والصواب أيضا أن كونهم أسباطا إنما سموا به من عهد موسى للآية المتقدمة، ومن حينئذ كانت فيهم النبوة، فإنه لا يعرف أنه كان فيهم نبي قبل موسى إلا يوسف. ومما يؤيد هذا أن الله تعالى لما ذكر الأنبياء من ذرية إبراهيم قال: (ومن ذريته داود وسليمان) الآيات، فذكر يوسف ومن معه، ولم يذكر الأسباط، فلو كان إخوة يوسف نبئوا كما نبئ يوسف لذكروا معه.

وأيضا فإن الله يذكر عن الأنبياء من المحامد والثناء ما يناسب النبوة، وإن كان قبل النبوة، كما قال عن موسى: (ولما بلغ أشده) الآية، وقال في يوسف كذلك، وفي الحديث: "أكرم الناس يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم، نبي من نبي من نبي" . فلو كانت إخوته أنبياء كانوا قد شاركوه في هذا الكرم، وهو تعالى لما قص قصة يوسف وما فعلوا معه ذكر اعترافهم بالخطيئة وطلبهم الاستغفار من أبيهم، ولم يذكر من فضلهم ما يناسب النبوة، ولا شيئا من خصائص الأنبياء، بل ولا ذكر عنهم توبة باهرة كما ذكر عن ذنبه دون ذنبهم، بل إنما حكى عنهم الاعتراف وطلب الاستغفار. 

ولا ذكر سبحانه عن أحد من الأنبياء -لا قبل النبوة ولا بعدها- أنه فعل مثل هذه الأمور العظيمة، من عقوق الوالد وقطيعة الرحم وإرقاق المسلم وبيعه إلى بلاد الكفر والكذب البين وغير ذلك مما حكاه عنهم، ولم يحك شيئا يناسب الاصطفاء والاختصاص الموجب لنبوتهم، بل الذي حكاه يخالف ذلك، بخلاف ما حكاه عن يوسف.
ثم إن القرآن يدل على أنه لم يأت أهل مصر نبي قبل موسى سوى يوسف، لآية غافر، ولو كان من إخوة يوسف نبي لكان قد دعا أهل مصر، وظهرت أخبار نبوته، فلما لم يكن ذلك علم أنه لم يكن منهم نبي. فهذه وجوه متعددة يقوي بعضها بعضا.

وقد ذكر أهل السير أن إخوة يوسف كلهم ماتوا بمصر، وهو أيضا، وأوصى بنقله إلى الشام، فنقله موسى.
والحاصل أن الغلط في دعوى نبوتهم حصل من ظن أنهم هم الأسباط، وليس كذلك، إنما الأسباط ذريتهم الذين قطعوا أسباطا من عهد موسى، كل سبط أمة عظيمة. ولو كان المراد بالأسباط أبناء يعقوب لقال: "ويعقوب وبنيه"، فإنه أوجز وأبين. واختير لفظ "الأسباط" على لفظ "بني إسرائيل" للإشارة إلى أن النبوة إنما حصلت فيهم من حين تقطيعهم أسباطا من عهد موسى. والله أعلم.

----------


## جوامع الكلم

ما سمعت من قبل احدا من اهل العلم ذكر انهم انبياء ممكن تذكر لنا ذلك مع المصدر بارك الله فيكم ؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال ابن كثير في تفسيره : واعلم أنه لم يقم دليل على نبوة إخوة يوسف، وظاهر هذا السياق ـ أحب إلى أبينا منا ـ  يدل على خلاف ذلك، ومن الناس من يزعم أنهم أوحي إليهم بعد ذلك، وفي هذا نظر. ويحتاج مُدّعي ذلك إلى دليل، ولم يذكروا سوَى قوله تعالى: { قُولُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنزلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأسْبَاطِ }، وهذا فيه احتمال؛ لأن بطون بني إسرائيل يقال لهم: الأسباط، كما يقال للعرب: قبائل، وللعجم: شعوب؛ يذكر تعالى أنه أوحى إلى الأنبياء من أسباط بني إسرائيل، فذكرهم إجمالا لأنهم كثيرون، ولكن كل سبط من نسل رجل من إخوة يوسف، ولم يقم دليل على أعيان هؤلاء أنهم أوحي إليهم، والله أعلم.
وقال الزمخشري :  والمعنى: ولكن من ظلم منهم أى فرطت منه صغيرة مما يجوز على الأنبياء، كالذي فرط من آدم ويونس وداود وسليمان وإخوة يوسف، ومن موسى بوكزة القبطي، ويوشك أن يقصد بهذا التعريض بما وجد من موسى، وهو من التعريضات التي يلطف مأخذها. وسماه ظلما، كما قال موسى رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي والحسن، والسوء: حسن التوبة، وقبح الذنب .
وقال القرطبي في الجامع : وفي هذا ما يدل على أن إخوة يوسف ما كانوا أنبياء لا أولا ولا آخرا، لأن الأنبياء لا يدبرون في قتل مسلم، بل كانوا مسلمين، فارتكبوا معصية ثم تابوا. وقيل: كانوا أنبياء، ولا يستحيل في العقل زلة نبي، فكانت هذه زلة منهم، وهذا يرده أن الأنبياء معصومون من الكبائر على ما قدمناه. وقيل: ما كانوا في ذلك الوقت أنبياء ثم نبأهم الله، وهذا أشبه، والله أعلم.


وعلى القول بأن أبناء يعقوب عليه السلام أنبياء ..فكيف حصل منهم ما حصل مع أبيهم وهم يعتقدون نبوته وأذية النبي معصية ومع أخيهم يوسف عليه السلام ؟ مع اعتقاد عصمة الأنبياء .
وقد أجاب عن ذلك العلماء بأجوبة منها :
أولاً : أنهم في ذلك الزمن مراهقين  وما كانوا بالغين قال الرازي :" وهذا ضعيف "
ثانياً : أن ذلك من باب الصغائر قال رحمه الله :" وهذا أيضاً بعيد .."
ثالثاً : وهو الذي صححه الرازي :" أنهم ما كانوا أنبياء ، وإن كانوا أنبياء إلا أن هذه الواقعة إنما أقدموا عليها قبل النبوة "
وعليه فإن كانوا أولياء فالولي ليس بمعصوم لكن المشكل القول بنبوتهم .
قال العلامة الصاوي في تفسيره :"وهو مشكل غاية الإشكال ..
ثم استدرك على القائلين بأن ذلك قبل النبوة ... قال رحمه الله :" بل الحق أن النبي معصوم باطناً وظاهراً ، قبل النبوة وبعدها ، وإنما الواجب الذي يشفي الغليل ويريح العليل أن يقال : إن الله أطلعهم على أن يوسف يعطى النبوة والملك بمصر ، ولا يتصور ذلك إلا بهذا الفعل فهم مأمورون به باطناً مخالفون ظاهراً ، إذا ليسوا مشرعين ، فلا يكلمون إلا بخلوص بواطنهم مع ربهم ونظير ذلك قصة الخضر مع موسى ..وقصة آدم في أكل الشجرة ..." والله أعلم .
وكلام الصاوي عليه مؤاخذات  ، والشاهد أنني أحببت أن أن أنقل كلماء العلماء ممن قال نبوتهم ، والصواب : أنهم ليسوا أنبياء ،على تفصيل ابن كثير .والله أعلم .

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

أخ عبدالحميد ما تفضلت به هو كلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله
لكن في أي كتاب ذكره؟!

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال شيخ الإسلام تقي الدين رحمه الله في ((جامع المسائل لابن تيمية)) 3/299 : ثمّ إن القرآن يدلُّ على أنه لم يأتِ أهلَ مِصْرَ نبيٌّ قبلَ موسى سوى يوسف، لآية غافر ، ولو كان من إخوة يوسف نبيٌّ لكان قد دعا أهل مصر، وظهرت أخبار نبوته، فلما لم يكن ذلك عُلِمَ أنه لم يكن منهم نبيٌّ. فهذه وجوهٌ متعددة يُقوِّي بعضُها بعضًا.
وقد ذكر أهل السير أن إخوة يوسف كلهم ماتوا بمصر ، وهو أيضًا، وأوصىَ بنقله إلى الشام، فنقلَه موسى.
والحاصل أن الغلط في دعوى نبوتهم حَصَلَ من ظَنِّ أنهم هم الأسباط، وليس كذلك، إنما الأسباط ذرّيتهم الذين قُطِّعُوا أسباطًا من عهد موسى، كل سِبْطٍ أمة عظيمة. ولو كان المراد بالأسباط أبناء يعقوب لقال: "ويعقوب وبنيه"، فإنه أوجز وأَبْيَنُ. واختير لفظ "الأسباط" على لفظ "بني إسرائيل" للإشارة إلى أن النبوة إنما حصلتْ فيهم من حينِ تقطيعِهم أسباطًا من عهد موسى. والله أعلم.

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

*الصحيح أن إخوة يوسف ليسوا بأنبياء :*
*هناك كلام لشيخ الإسلام يوهم بأنه يرى نبوة إخوة يوسف كما ذكر ذلك في :* 

*منهاج السنة النبوية ج: 2 ص: 397 حيث قال :* 

* " وقول القائل: لو لم يكن كذلك لم تحصل ثقة فيما يبلغونه عن الله . كذب صريح فإن من آمن وتاب حتى ظهر فضله وصلاحه ونبأه الله بعد ذلك كما نبأ إخوة يوسف ونبأ لوطا وشعيبا وغيرهما وأيده الله تعالى بما يدل على نبوته فإنه يوثق فيما يبلغه كما يوثق بمن لم يفعل ذلك وقد تكون الثقة به أعظم " .اهـ.* 

*وقال في الفتاوى 10/310 مانصه :* 

* "والتائب من الكفر والذنوب قد يكون افضل ممن لم يقع فى الكفر والذنوب واذا كان قد يكون افضل فا لافضل احق بالنبوة ممن ليس مثله فى الفضيلة وقد اخبر الله عن أخوه يوسف بما اخبر من ذنوبهم وهم الاسباط الذين نبأهم الله تعالى." ا.هـ.*
*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله تعالى - :* 

* (( الذي يدل عليه القرآن واللغة والاعتبار أن إخوة يوسف ليسوا بأنبياء ، وليس في القرآن ولا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بل ولا عن أصحابه خبر بأن الله تعالى نبأهم .* 

*وإنما احتج من قال إنهم نبئوا بقوله في آيتي البقرة والنساء (( والأسباط )) ، وفسر الأسباط بأنهم أولاد يعقوب ، والصواب أنه ليس المراد بهم أولاده لصلبه بل ذريته ، كما يقال فيهم أيضا (( بنو إسرائيل )) ، وكان في ذريته الأنبياء ، فالأسباط من بني إسرائيل كالقبائل من بني إسماعيل .* 

*قال أبو سعيد الضرير : أصل السبط شجرة ملتفة كثيرة الأغصان .* 

*فسموا الأسباط لكثرتهم ، فكما أن الأغصان من شجرة واحدة ، كذلك الأسباط كانوا من يعقوب .* 

*ومثل السبط الحافد ، وكان الحسن والحسين سبطي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والأسباط حفدة يعقوب ذراري أبنائه الاثني عشر .* 

*و قال تعالى : (( ومن قوم موسى أمة يهدون بالحق وبه يعدلون . وقطعناهم اثنتي عشرة أسباطا أمما )) ، فهذا صريح في أن الأسباط هم الأمم من بني إسرائيل ، كل سبط أمة ، لا أنهم بنوه الاثنا عشر .* 

*بل لا معنى لتسميتهم قبل أن تنتشر عنهم الأولاد أسباطا ، فالحال أن السبط هم الجماعة من الناس .* 

*ومن قال : الأسباط أولاد يعقوب ، لم يرد أنهم أولاده لصلبه ، بل أراد ذريته ، كما يقال : بنو إسرائيل وبنو آدم ، فتخصيص الآية ببنيه لصلبه غلط ، لا يدل عليه اللفظ ولا المعنى ، ومن ادعاه فقد أخطأ خطأ بينا .* 

*والصواب أيضا أن كونهم أسباطا إنما سموا به من عهد موسى للآية المتقدمة ، ومن حينئذ كانت فيهم النبوة ، فإنه لا يعرف أنه كان فيهم نبي قبل موسى إلا يوسف .* 

*ومما يؤيد هذا أن الله تعالى لما ذكر الأنبياء من ذرية إبراهيم قال : (( ومن ذريته داود وسليمان )) الآيات ، فذكر يوسف ومن معه ، ولم يذكر الأسباط ، فلو كان إخوة يوسف نبئوا كما نبئ يوسف لذكروا معه .* 

*وأيضا فإن الله يذكر عن الأنبياء من المحامد والثناء ما يناسب النبوة ، وإن كان قبل النبوة ، كما قال عن موسى : (( ولما بلغ أشده )) الآية ، وقال في يوسف كذلك ، وفي الحديث : (( أكرم الناس يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم ، نبي من نبي من نبي )) .* 

*فلو كان كانت إخوته أنبياء كانوا قد شاركوه في هذا الكرم ، وهو تعالى لما قص قصة يوسف وما فعلوا معه ذكر اعترافهم بالخطيئة وطلبهم الاستغفار من أبيهم ، ولم يذكر من فضلهم ما يناسب* 
* النبوة ، ولا شيئا من خصائص الأنبياء ، بل ولا ذكر عنهم توبة باهرة كما ذكر عن ذنبه دون ذنوبهم ، بل إنما حكي عنهم الاعتراف وطلب الاستغفار .* 

*ولا ذكر سبحانه عن أحد من الأنبياء – لا قبل النبوة ولا بعدها – أنه فعل مثل هذه الأمور العظيمة ، من عقوق الوالد ، وقطيعة الرحم ، وإرقاق المسلم وبيعه إلى بلاد الكفر ، والكذب البين ، وغير ذلك مما حكاه عنهم ، ولم يحك شيئا يناسب الاصطفاء والاختصاص الموجب لنبوتهم ، بل الذي حكاه يخالف ذلك ، بخلاف ما حكاه عن يوسف .* 

*ثم إن القرآن يدل على أنه لم يأت أهل مصر نبي قبل موسى سوى يوسف ، لآية غافر ، ولو كان من إخوة يوسف نبي لكان قد دعا أهل مصر ، وظهرت أخبار نبوته ، فلما لم يكن ذلك علم أنه لم يكن منهم نبي . فهذه وجوه متعددة يقوي بعضها بعضا .* 

*وقد ذكر أهل السير أن إخوة يوسف كلهم ماتوا بمصر ، وهو أيضا ، وأوصى بنقله إلى الشام ، فنقله موسى .* 

*والحاصل أن الغلط في دعوى نبوتهم حصل من ظن أنهم هم الأسباط ، وليس كذلك ، إنما الأسباط ذريتهم الذين قطعوا أسباطا من عهد موسى ، كل سبط أمة عظيمة .* 

*ولو كان المراد بالأسباط أبناء يعقوب لقال : (( يعقوب وبنيه )) ، فإنه أوجز وأبين . واختير لفظ (( الأسباط )) على لفظ (( بني إسرائيل )) للإشارة إلى أن النبوة إنما حصلت فيهم من حين تقطيعهم أسباطا من عهد موسى . والله أعلم . )) . انتهـى .*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

العامة من السلف على القول بنبوتهم . بل لم أقف على أحد يقول بنفي نبوتهم صراحةً


https://alkulify.blogspot.com/2013/1...post_6194.html

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

عن أبي العالية والربيع بن أنس وقتادة والسدي وعبد الرحمن بن زيد وأبي عمران الجوني وسعيد بن جبير وابن عيينة وأبي عمرو بن العلاء والوليد بن مسلم والطبري.

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

وسفيان الثوري كما في تفسيره (421)

----------


## وائل سمير الحسيني

إخوة يوسف عليه السلام الجمهور أنهم ليسوا انبياء وأفضل من تكلم ابن تيمية في جامع المسائل مع أن له قولا آخر غالبا قديم في منهاج السنة ومجموع الفتاوى/لكن القول الذي أتى فيه بكل الأدلة في جامع المسائل وهو أفضل من تكلم/ومن أفضل من تكلم السيوطي في رسالة خاصة/وابن خمير في تنزيه الأنبياء/وأبو مجاهد العبيدي في ملتقى التفسير/وكذلك من أفضل من تكلم فتاوى الشبكة/وابن كثير في البداية والنهاية والتفسير/وممن قال بنبوتهم: نقل عن ابن زيد من اتباع التابعين/والبغوي/وابن تيمية في قوله القديم بمجموع الفتاوى ومنهاج السنة/وابن عادل في تفسيره/والسعدي/وعمر الأشقر/وحسن أبو الأشبال/بينما عامة العلماء على عدم نبوتهم: فلا يعرف القول بنبوتهم عن الصحابة كما قال ابن تيمية/ولا يعرف عن التابعين كما قال السيوطي/ولم ينقل عن أتباع التابعين إلا عن ابن زيد وتابعه القليل من أتباع التابعين فمن بعدهم أما الخلف فقد وافقه القليل على نبوتهم/وهو قول القرطبي/وروي عن جعفر الصادق/وابن تيمية في أشهر قوليه وآخر قوليه/وابن كثير/والرازي/والسمرقندي/والواحدي/وابن خمير في تنزيه الأنبياء/والقاضي عياض في الشفا/والقسطلاني/واللجنة الدائمة ابن باز وعبد الرزاق عفيفي/ومحمد رشيد رضا/والألوسي/ومحمد بن إسماعيل المقدم/وفيما يلي اختصار للأدلة: ففي جامع المسائل لابن تيمية ط عالم الفوائد - المجموعة الثالثة (ص: 297): الذي يدل عليه القران واللغة والاعتبار أن إخوة يوسف ليسوا بأنبياء، وليس في القرآن ولا عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بل ولا عن أصحابه خبر بأن الله تعالى نبأهم. وإنما احتج من قال إنهم نبئوا بقوله في آيتي البقرة والنساء (والأسباط)، وفسر الأسباط بأنهم أولاد يعقوب، والصواب أنه ليس المراد بهم أولاده لصلبه بل ذريته، كما يقال فيهم أيضا "بنو إسرائيل"، وكان في ذريته الأنبياء، فالأسباط من بني إسرائيل كالقبائل من بني إسماعيل./وقال ابن تيمية: والأسباط حفدة يعقوب ذراري أبنائه الاثني عشر. وقال تعالى: (ومن قوم موسى أمة يهدون بالحق وبه يعدلون (159) وقطعناهم اثنتي عشرة أسباطا أمما) (3)، فهذا صريح في أن الأسباط هم الأمم من بني إسرائيل، كل سبط أمة، لا أنهم بنوه الاثنا عشر. بل لا معنى لتسميتهم قبل أن تنتشر عنهم الأولاد أسباطا، فالحال أن السبط هم الجماعة من الناس/وقال ابن تيمية: ومن قال: الأسباط أولاد يعقوب، لم يرد أنهم أولاده لصلبه، بل أراد ذريته، كما يقال: بنو إسرائيل وبنو آدم. فتخصيص الآية ببنيه/وقال ابن تيمية: لصلبه غلط، لا يدل عليه اللفظ ولا المعنى، ومن ادعاه فقط أخطأ خطأ بينا (1). /وقال ابن تيمية: والصواب أيضا أن كونهم أسباطا إنما سموا به من عهد موسى للآية المتقدمة، ومن حينئذ كانت فيهم النبوة، فإنه لا يعرف أنه كان فيهم نبي قبل موسى إلا يوسف. ومما يؤيد هذا أن الله تعالى لما ذكر الأنبياء من ذرية إبراهيم قال: (ومن ذريته داود وسليمان) الآيات (2)، فذكر يوسف ومن معه، ولم يذكر الأسباط، فلو كان إخوة يوسف نبئوا كما نبئ يوسف لذكروا معه./وقال ابن تيمية: وأيضا فإن الله يذكر عن الأنبياء من المحامد والثناء ما يناسب النبوة، وإن كان قبل النبوة، كما قال عن موسى: (ولما بلغ أشده) (3) الآية، وقال في يوسف كذلك/وقال ابن تيمية: وفي الحديث: "أكرم الناس يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم، نبي من نبي من نبي" (4). فلو كانت إخوته أنبياء كانوا قد شاركوه في هذا الكرم/وقال ابن تيمية: ولا ذكر سبحانه عن أحد من الأنبياء -لا قبل النبوة ولا بعدها- أنه فعل مثل هذه الأمور العظيمة، من عقوق الوالد وقطيعة الرحم وإرقاق المسلم وبيعه إلى بلاد الكفر والكذب البين وغير ذلك مما حكاه عنهم، ولم يحك شيئا يناسب الاصطفاء والاختصاص الموجب لنبوتهم، بل الذي حكاه يخالف ذلك، بخلاف ما حكاه عن يوسف./وقال ابن تيمية: ثم إن القرآن يدل على أنه لم يأت أهل مصر نبي قبل موسى سوى يوسف، لآية غافر (1)، ولو كان من إخوة يوسف نبي لكان قد دعا أهل مصر، وظهرت أخبار نبوته، فلما لم يكن ذلك علم أنه لم يكن منهم نبي. فهذه وجوه متعددة يقوي بعضها بعضا/وقال ابن تيمية: والحاصل أن الغلط في دعوى نبوتهم حصل من ظن أنهم هم الأسباط، وليس كذلك، إنما الأسباط ذريتهم الذين قطعوا أسباطا من عهد موسى، كل سبط أمة عظيمة. ولو كان المراد بالأسباط أبناء يعقوب لقال: "ويعقوب وبنيه"، فإنه أوجز وأبين. واختير لفظ "الأسباط" على لفظ "بني إسرائيل" للإشارة إلى أن النبوة إنما حصلت فيهم من حين تقطيعهم أسباطا من عهد موسى./وفي الحاوي للسيوطي: إلى قوله (والأسباط) وهذا فيه احتمال ; لأن بطون بني إسرائيل يقال لهم: الأسباط كما يقال للعرب: قبائل، وللعجم: شعوب/وقال السيوطي: وقال الواحدي: الأسباط من ولد إسحاق بمنزلة القبائل من ولد إسماعيل، وكان في الأسباط أنبياء/وفي تنزيه الأنبياء لابن خمير: القرآن مقصود بالإيجاز الذي هو مخ البلاغة وكانت النبوة تترى في بني إسرائيل وكان أثلهم من أولاد يعقوب وهو إسرائيل فلما عدد الله تعالى من كان قبل من الأنبياء على التفصيل أوجز فقال والأسباط يعني أنبياء الأسباط على حذف المضاف وإقامة المضاف إليه مقامه ثم خصص بعد ذلك عظماءهم بالذكر/وفي مرقاة المفاتيح: ولا يلزم من الإنزال إليهم أن يكونوا كلهم أنبياء، إذ يمكن أن يكون أحدهم نبيا، والباقون مأمورون باتباعه كما في قوله تعالى: {وما أنزل إلينا} البقرة: 136

قلت وائل: وهذا هو الراجح الذي لا شك فيه أنهم ليسوا بأنبياء

وفيما يلي نقول عما سبق:


جامع المسائل لابن تيمية ط عالم الفوائد - المجموعة الثالثة (ص: 297)
الذي يدلُّ عليه القراَنُ واللغةُ والاعتبار أن إخوةَ يوسف ليسوا بأنبياء، وليس في القرآن ولا عن النبي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بل ولا عن أصحابه خبرٌ بأن الله تعالى نبَّأهم. وإنما احتجّ من قال إنّهم نبِّئُوا بقوله في آيتي البقرة والنساء (وَاَلأَسْبَاطِ) (1)، وفسّر الأسباط بأنهم أولاد يعقوب، والصواب أنه ليس المراد بهم أولادُه لصلبه بل ذُرِّيّتُه، كما يقال فيهم أيضا "بنو إسرائيل"، وكان في ذريته الأنبياء، فالأسباط من بني إسرائيل كالقبائل من بني إسماعيل.


جامع المسائل لابن تيمية ط عالم الفوائد - المجموعة الثالثة (ص: 297)
والأسباط حفدة يعقوب ذَرارِي أبنائه الاثنَي عشر. وقال تعالى: (وَمِنْ قَوْمِ مُوسَى أُمَّةٌ يَهْدُونَ بِالْحَقِّ وَبِهِ يَعْدِلُونَ (159) وَقَطَّعْنَاهُم  ُ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ أَسْبَاطاً أُمَماً) (3)، فهذا صريحٌ في أن الأسباط هم الأمم من بني إسرائيل، كلُ سِبْطٍ أمةٌ، لا أنهم بَنُوه الاثنا عشر. بل لا معنى لتسميتهم قبل أن تنتشر عنهم الأولاد أسباطًا، فالحال أن السِّبْطَ هم الجماعة من الناس


جامع المسائل لابن تيمية ط عالم الفوائد - المجموعة الثالثة (ص: 297)
ومن قال: الأسباط أولاد يعقوب، لم يُرِد أنهم أولادُه لصلبه، بل أرادَ ذريتَه، كما يقال: بنو إسرائيل وبنو آدم. فتخصيصُ الآية ببنيه


لصلبه غلط، لا يدلُّ عليه اللفظُ ولا المعنى، ومن ادّعاه فقط أخطأ خطأً بيِّنًا (1).


جامع المسائل لابن تيمية ط عالم الفوائد - المجموعة الثالثة (ص: 298)
والصواب أيضًا أن كونهم أسباطًا إنما سُمُّوا به من عهد موسى للآية المتقدمة، ومن حينئذٍ كانت فيهم النبوة، فإنه لا يُعرَف أنه كان فيهم نبيّ قبلَ موسى إلا يوسف. ومما يؤيِّد هذا أنّ الله تعالى لما ذكر الأنبياء من ذرية إبراهيم قال: (وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُدَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ) الآيات (2)، فذكر يوسف ومن معه، ولم يذكر الأسباط، فلو كان إخوةُ يوسف نُبِّئوا كما نبئَ يوسف لذُكِروا معه.


جامع المسائل لابن تيمية ط عالم الفوائد - المجموعة الثالثة (ص: 298)
وأيضًا فإن الله يذكر عن الأنبياء من المحامد والثناء ما يناسب النبوة، وإن كان قبل النبوة، كما قال عن موسى: (وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ) (3) الآية، وقال في يوسف كذلك


جامع المسائل لابن تيمية ط عالم الفوائد - المجموعة الثالثة (ص: 298)
وفي الحديث: "أكرم الناس يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم، نبيّ من نبي من نبي" (4). فلو كانت إخوتُه أنبياء كانوا قد شاركوه في هذا الكرم


جامع المسائل لابن تيمية ط عالم الفوائد - المجموعة الثالثة (ص: 298)
ولا ذكر سبحانه عن أحدٍ من الأنبياء -لا قبلَ النبوة ولا بعدها- أنه فعلَ مثلَ هذه الأمورِ العظيمة، من عقوق الوالد وقطيعةِ الرحم وإرقاقِ المسلم


وبيعه إلى بلاد الكفر والكذب البيّن وغير ذلك مما حكاه عنهم، ولم يَحْكِ شيئًا يناسب الاصطفاءَ والاختصاصَ الموجب لنبوتهم، بل الذي حكاه يخالف ذلك، بخلاف ما حكاه عن يوسف.


جامع المسائل لابن تيمية ط عالم الفوائد - المجموعة الثالثة (ص: 299)
ثمّ إن القرآن يدلُّ على أنه لم يأتِ أهلَ مِصْرَ نبيٌّ قبلَ موسى سوى يوسف، لآية غافر (1)، ولو كان من إخوة يوسف نبيٌّ لكان قد دعا أهل مصر، وظهرت أخبار نبوته، فلما لم يكن ذلك عُلِمَ أنه لم يكن منهم نبيٌّ. فهذه وجوهٌ متعددة يُقوِّي بعضُها بعضًا


جامع المسائل لابن تيمية ط عالم الفوائد - المجموعة الثالثة (ص: 299)
والحاصل أن الغلط في دعوى نبوتهم حَصَلَ من ظَنِّ أنهم هم الأسباط، وليس كذلك، إنما الأسباط ذرّيتهم الذين قُطِّعُوا أسباطًا من عهد موسى، كل سِبْطٍ أمة عظيمة. ولو كان المراد بالأسباط أبناء يعقوب لقال: "ويعقوب وبنيه"، فإنه أوجز وأَبْيَنُ. واختير لفظ "الأسباط" على لفظ "بني إسرائيل" للإشارة إلى أن النبوة إنما حصلتْ فيهم من حينِ تقطيعِهم أسباطًا من عهد موسى.


قلت وائل: وفي قول ابن تيمية القديم كان يقول بنبوتهم ففي
مجموع الفتاوى (10/ 310)
وَقَدْ أَخْبَرَ اللَّهُ عَنْ إخْوَةِ يُوسُفَ بِمَا أَخْبَرَ مِنْ ذُنُوبِهِمْ وَهُمْ الْأَسْبَاطُ الَّذِينَ نَبَّأَهُمْ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى


وفي منهاج السنة النبوية (7/ 135)
وَقَدْ أَخْبَرَ اللَّهُ عَنْ إِخْوَةِ يُوسُفَ بِمَا أَخْبَرَ، ثُمَّ نَبَّأَهُمْ بَعْدَ تَوْبَتِهِمْ، وَهُمُ الْأَسْبَاطُ الَّذِينَ أُمِرْنَا أَنْ نُؤْمِنَ بِمَا أُوتُوا فِي سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ وَآلِ عِمْرَانَ وَالنِّسَاءِ. وَإِذَا كَانَ فِي هَؤُلَاءِ مَنْ صَارَ نَبِيًّا، فَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ غَيْرِهِمْ. وَهَذَا مِمَّا تُنَازِعُ فِيهِ الرَّافِضَةُ وَغَيْرُهُمْ، وَيَقُولُونَ: مَنْ صَدَرَ مِنْهُ ذَنْبٌ لَا يَصِيرُ نَبِيًّا. وَالنِّزَاعُ فِيمَنْ أَسْلَمَ أَعْظَمُ، لَكِنَّ الِاعْتِبَارَ بِمَا دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ الْكِتَابُ وَالسُّنَّةُ. وَالَّذِينَ مَنَعُوا مِنْ هَذَا عُمْدَتُهُمْ أَنَّ التَّائِبَ مِنَ الذَّنْبِ يَكُونُ نَاقِصًا مَذْمُومًا لَا يَسْتَحِقُّ النُّبُوَّةَ، وَلَوْ صَارَ مِنْ أَعْظَمِ النَّاسِ طَاعَةً. وَهَذَا هُوَ الْأَصْلُ الَّذِي نُوزِعُوا فِيهِ، وَالْكِتَابُ وَالسُّنَّةُ وَ [الْإِجْمَاعُ] يَدُلُّ (2) عَلَى بُطْلَانِ قَوْلِهِمْ فِيهِ.


الحاوي للفتاوي (1/ 367)
[دَفْعُ التَّعَسُّفِ عَنْ إِخْوَةِ يُوسُفَ]
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
مَسْأَلَةٌ: فِي رَجُلَيْنِ قَالَ أَحَدُهُمَا: إِنَّ إِخْوَةَ يُوسُفَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ أَنْبِيَاءُ، وَقَالَ الْآخَرُ: لَيْسُوا بِأَنْبِيَاءَ فَمَنْ أَصَابَ؟
الْجَوَابُ: فِي إِخْوَةِ يُوسُفَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ قَوْلَانِ لِلْعُلَمَاءِ، وَالَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْأَكْثَرُونَ سَلَفًا وَخَلَفًا أَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا بِأَنْبِيَاءَ، أَمَّا السَّلَفُ فَلَمْ يُنْقَلْ عَنْ أَحَدٍ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ أَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا بِنُبُوَّتِهِمْ - كَذَا قَالَ ابن تيمية، وَلَا أَحْفَظُهُ عَنْ أَحَدٍ مِنَ التَّابِعِينَ، وَأَمَّا أَتْبَاعُ التَّابِعِينَ، فَنُقِلَ عَنِ ابن


زيد أَنَّهُ قَالَ بِنُبُوَّتِهِمْ  ، وَتَابَعَهُ عَلَى هَذَا فِئَةٌ قَلِيلَةٌ، وَأَنْكَرَ ذَلِكَ أَكْثَرُ الْأَتْبَاعِ فَمَنْ بَعْدَهُمْ، وَأَمَّا الْخَلَفُ، فَالْمُفَسِّرُو  نَ فِرَقٌ؛ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَالَ بِقَوْلِ ابن زيد كَالْبَغَوِيِّ، وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ بَالَغَ فِي رَدِّهِ كالقرطبي، والإمام فخر الدين، وابن كثير، وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ حَكَى الْقَوْلَيْنِ بِلَا تَرْجِيحٍ كابن الجوزي، وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ لَمْ يَتَعَرَّضْ لِلْمَسْأَلَةِ، وَلَكِنْ ذَكَرَ مَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى عَدَمِ كَوْنِهِمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ كَتَفْسِيرِهِ الْأَسْبَاطَ بِمَنْ نُبِّئَ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَالْمُنَزَّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ بِالْمُنَزَّلِ إِلَى أَنْبِيَائِهِمْ كَأَبِي اللَّيْثِ السَّمَرْقَنْدِ  يِّ، والواحدي، وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ لَمْ يَذْكُرْ شَيْئًا مِنْ ذَلِكَ، وَلَكِنْ فَسَّرَ الْأَسْبَاطَ بِأَوْلَادِ يَعْقُوبَ، فَحَسِبَهُ نَاسٌ قَوْلًا بِنُبُوَّتِهِمْ  ، وَإِنَّمَا أُرِيدَ بِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتُهُ لَا بَنُوهُ لِصُلْبِهِ، كَمَا سَيَأْتِي تَحْرِيرُ ذَلِكَ، قَالَ الْقَاضِي عِيَاضٌ فِي الشِّفَا: إِخْوَةُ يُوسُفَ لَمْ تَثْبُتْ نُبُوَّتُهُمْ، وَذِكْرُ الْأَسْبَاطِ وَعَدُّهُمْ فِي الْقُرْآنِ عِنْدَ ذِكْرِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ قَالَ الْمُفَسِّرُونَ  : يُرِيدُ مَنْ نُبِّئَ مِنْ أَبْنَاءِ الْأَسْبَاطِ، فَانْظُرْ إِلَى هَذَا النَّقْلِ عَنِ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ مِنْ مِثْلِ الْقَاضِي، وَقَالَ ابن كثير: اعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَقُمْ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى نُبُوَّةِ إِخْوَةِ يُوسُفَ، وَظَاهِرُ سِيَاقِ الْقُرْآنِ يَدُلُّ عَلَى خِلَافِ ذَلِكَ، وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَزْعُمُ أَنَّهُمْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِمْ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ، وَفِي هَذَا نَظَرٌ، وَيَحْتَاجُ مُدَّعِي ذَلِكَ إِلَى دَلِيلٍ، وَلَمْ يَذْكُرُوا سِوَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى: {وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ} [البقرة: 136] إِلَى قَوْلِهِ (وَالْأَسْبَاطِ) وَهَذَا فِيهِ احْتِمَالٌ ; لِأَنَّ بُطُونَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ يُقَالُ لَهُمُ: الْأَسْبَاطُ كَمَا يُقَالُ لِلْعَرَبِ: قَبَائِلُ، وَلِلْعَجَمِ: شُعُوبٌ، فَذَكَرَ تَعَالَى أَنَّهُ أَوْحَى إِلَى الْأَنْبِيَاءِ مِنْ أَسْبَاطِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ فَذَكَرَهُمْ إِجْمَالًا ; لِأَنَّهُمْ كَثِيرُونَ وَلَكِنْ كُلُّ سِبْطٍ مِنْ نَسْلِ رَجُلٍ مِنْ إِخْوَةِ يُوسُفَ، وَلَمْ يَقُمْ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَعْيَانِ هَؤُلَاءِ أَنَّهُمْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِمُ. انْتَهَى.
وَقَالَ الواحدي: الْأَسْبَاطُ مِنْ وَلَدِ إِسْحَاقَ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الْقَبَائِلِ مِنْ وَلَدِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ، وَكَانَ فِي الْأَسْبَاطِ أَنْبِيَاءُ، وَقَالَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى: {وَيُتِمُّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى آلِ يَعْقُوبَ} [يوسف: 6] يَعْنِي الْمُخْتَصِّينَ بِالنُّبُوَّةِ مِنْهُمْ، وَقَالَ السمرقندي فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى: {وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا} [البقرة: 136] إِلَى قَوْلِهِ: (وَالْأَسْبَاطِ) السِّبْطُ بِلُغَتِهِمْ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الْقَبِيلَةِ لِلْعَرَبِ، وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَى أَنْبِيَائِهِمْ وَهُمْ كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ بِهِ، فَأَضَافَ إِلَيْهِمْ كَمَا أَنَّهُ أَنْزَلَ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَضَافَ إِلَى أُمَّتِهِ، فَقَالَ: وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا فَكَذَلِكَ الْأَسْبَاطُ أَنْزَلَ عَلَى أَنْبِيَائِهِمْ فَأَضَافَ إِلَيْهِمْ ; لِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ بِهِ، وَقَالَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى: {إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ} [النساء: 163] إِلَى قَوْلِهِ: {وَالْأَسْبَاطِ} [النساء: 163] هُمْ أَوْلَادُ يَعْقُوبَ أُوحِيَ إِلَى أَنْبِيَائِهِمْ  ، ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ الشَّيْخَ تقي الدين بن تيمية أَلَّفَ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ مُؤَلَّفًا خَاصًّا قَالَ فِيهِ مَا مُلَخَّصُهُ: الَّذِي يَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ الْقُرْآنُ وَاللُّغَةُ وَالِاعْتِبَارُ أَنَّ إِخْوَةَ يُوسُفَ لَيْسُوا بِأَنْبِيَاءَ


وَلَيْسَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ وَلَا عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَلْ وَلَا عَنْ أَصْحَابِهِ خَبَرٌ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى نَبَّأَهُمْ، وَإِنَّمَا احْتَجَّ مَنْ قَالَ: إِنَّهُمْ نُبِّئُوا بِقَوْلِهِ فِي آيَتَيِ الْبَقَرَةِ وَالنِّسَاءِ {وَالْأَسْبَاطِ} [النساء: 163] وَفَسَّرَ الْأَسْبَاطَ بِأَنَّهُمْ أَوْلَادُ يَعْقُوبَ، وَالصَّوَابُ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ الْمُرَادُ بِهِمْ أَوْلَادَهُ لِصُلْبِهِ بَلْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُ كَمَا يُقَالُ فِيهِمْ أَيْضًا بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَقَدْ كَانَ فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ الْأَنْبِيَاءُ فَالْأَسْبَاطُ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ كَالْقَبَائِلِ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْمَاعِيلَ، قَالَ أبو سعيد الضرير: أَصْلُ السِّبْطِ شَجَرَةٌ مُلْتَفَّةُ كَثِيرَةُ الْأَغْصَانِ فَسُمُّوا الْأَسْبَاطَ لِكَثْرَتِهِمْ، فَكَمَا أَنَّ الْأَغْصَانَ مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ كَذَلِكَ الْأَسْبَاطُ كَانُوا مِنْ يَعْقُوبَ، وَمِثْلُ السِّبْطِ الْحَافِدُ، وَكَانَ الحسن والحسين سِبْطَيْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَالْأَسْبَاطُ حَفَدَةُ يَعْقُوبَ ذَرَارِيُّ أَبْنَائِهِ الِاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، وَقَالَ تَعَالَى: {وَمِنْ قَوْمِ مُوسَى أُمَّةٌ يَهْدُونَ بِالْحَقِّ وَبِهِ يَعْدِلُونَ - وَقَطَّعْنَاهُم  ُ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ أَسْبَاطًا أُمَمًا} [الأعراف: 159 - 160] فَهَذَا صَرِيحٌ فِي أَنَّ الْأَسْبَاطَ هُمُ الْأُمَمُ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ كُلُّ سَبْطَةٍ أُمَّةٌ لَا أَنَّهُمْ بَنُوهُ الِاثْنَا عَشَرَ، بَلْ لَا مَعْنَى لِتَسْمِيَتِهِم  ْ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَنْتَشِرَ عَنْهُمُ الْأَوْلَادُ أَسْبَاطًا، فَالْحَالُ أَنَّ السِّبْطَ هُمُ الْجَمَاعَةُ مِنَ النَّاسِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ: الْأَسْبَاطُ أَوْلَادُ يَعْقُوبَ لَمْ يُرِدْ أَنَّهُمْ أَوْلَادُهُ لِصُلْبِهِ، بَلْ أَرَادَ ذُرِّيَّتَهُ كَمَا يُقَالُ: بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَبَنُو آدَمَ، فَتَخْصِيصُ الْآيَةِ بِبَنِيهِ لِصُلْبِهِ غَلَطٌ لَا يَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ اللَّفْظُ، وَلَا الْمَعْنَى، وَمَنِ ادَّعَاهُ فَقَدْ أَخْطَأَ خَطَأً بَيِّنًا، وَالصَّوَابُ أَيْضًا: أَنَّ كَوْنَهُمْ أَسْبَاطًا إِنَّمَا سُمُّوا بِهِ مِنْ عَهْدِ مُوسَى لِلْآيَةِ الْمُتَقَدِّمَة  ِ، وَمِنْ حِينَئِذٍ كَانَتْ فِيهِمُ النُّبُوَّةُ فَإِنَّهُ لَا يُعْرَفُ أَنَّهُ كَانَ فِيهِمْ نَبِيٌّ قَبْلَ مُوسَى إِلَّا يُوسُفَ، وَمِمَّا يُؤَيِّدُ هَذَا أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى لَمَّا ذَكَرَ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ قَالَ: {وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُدَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ} [الأنعام: 84] الْآيَاتِ، فَذَكَرَ يُوسُفَ وَمَنْ مَعَهُ، وَلَمْ يَذْكُرِ الْأَسْبَاطَ فَلَوْ كَانَ إِخْوَةُ يُوسُفَ نُبِّئُوا كَمَا نُبِّئَ يُوسُفُ لَذُكِرُوا مَعَهُ، وَأَيْضًا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَذْكُرُ عَنِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ مِنَ الْمَحَامِدِ وَالثَّنَاءِ مَا يُنَاسِبُ النُّبُوَّةَ، وَإِنْ كَانَ قَبْلَ النُّبُوَّةِ كَمَا قَالَ عَنْ مُوسَى: {وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ} [القصص: 14] الْآيَةَ، وَقَالَ فِي يُوسُفَ كَذَلِكَ، وَفِي الْحَدِيثِ " «أَكْرَمُ النَّاسِ يُوسُفُ بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ نَبِيٌّ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ» " فَلَوْ كَانَتْ إِخْوَتُهُ أَنْبِيَاءَ كَانُوا قَدْ شَارَكُوهُ فِي هَذَا الْكَرَمِ، وَهُوَ تَعَالَى لَمَّا قَصَّ قِصَّةَ يُوسُفَ وَمَا فَعَلُوا مَعَهُ ذَكَرَ اعْتِرَافَهُمْ بِالْخَطِيئَةِ وَطَلَبَهُمُ الِاسْتِغْفَارَ مِنْ أَبِيهِمْ، وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِمْ مَا يُنَاسِبُ النُّبُوَّةَ، وَلَا شَيْئًا مِنْ خَصَائِصِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ، بَلْ وَلَا ذَكَرَ عَنْهُمْ تَوْبَةً بَاهِرَةً كَمَا ذَكَرَ عَنْ ذَنْبِهِ دُونَ ذَنْبِهِمْ، بَلْ إِنَّمَا حَكَى عَنْهُمُ الِاعْتِرَافَ وَطَلَبَ الِاسْتِغْفَارَ  ، وَلَا ذَكَرَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَنْ أَحَدٍ مِنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ لَا قَبْلَ النُّبُوَّةِ وَلَا بَعْدَهَا أَنَّهُ فَعَلَ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ الْأُمُورِ الْعَظِيمَةِ مِنْ عُقُوقِ الْوَالِدِ، وَقَطِيعَةِ الرَّحِمِ وَإِرْقَاقِ الْمُسْلِمِ وَبَيْعِهِ إِلَى بِلَادِ


الْكُفْرِ وَالْكَذِبِ الْبَيِّنِ، وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِمَّا حَكَاهُ عَنْهُمْ، وَلَمْ يَحْكِ عَنْهُمْ شَيْئًا يُنَاسِبُ الِاصْطِفَاءَ وَالِاخْتِصَاصَ الْمُوجِبَ لِنَبُّوتِهِمْ بَلِ الَّذِي حَكَاهُ يُخَالِفُ ذَلِكَ بِخِلَافِ مَا حَكَاهُ عَنْ يُوسُفَ، ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْقُرْآنَ يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَأْتِ أَهْلَ مِصْرَ نَبِيٌّ قَبْلَ مُوسَى سِوَى يُوسُفَ لِآيَةِ غَافِرٍ، وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ إِخْوَةِ يُوسُفَ نَبِيٌّ لَكَانَ قَدْ دَعَا أَهْلَ مِصْرَ وَظَهَرَتْ أَخْبَارُ نُبُوَّتِهِ، فَلَمَّا لَمْ يَكُنْ ذَلِكَ عُلِمَ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِنْهُمْ نَبِيٌّ، فَهَذِهِ وُجُوهٌ مُتَعَدِّدَةٌ يُقَوِّي بَعْضُهَا بَعْضًا.
وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ أَهْلُ السِّيَرِ أَنَّ إِخْوَةَ يُوسُفَ كُلَّهُمْ مَاتُوا بِمِصْرَ وَهُوَ أَيْضًا، وَأَوْصَى بِنَقْلِهِ إِلَى الشَّامِ فَنَقَلَهُ مُوسَى.
وَالْحَاصِلُ أَنَّ الْغَلَطَ فِي دَعْوَى نُبُوَّتِهِمْ حَصَلَ مِنْ ظَنِّ أَنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْأَسْبَاطُ، وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِكَ، إِنَّمَا الْأَسْبَاطُ ذُرِّيَّتُهُمُ الَّذِينَ قُطِّعُوا أَسْبَاطًا مِنْ عَهْدِ مُوسَى، كُلُّ سِبْطٍ أُمَّةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ، وَلَوْ كَانَ الْمُرَادُ بِالْأَسْبَاطِ أَبْنَاءَ يَعْقُوبَ لَقَالَ: وَيَعْقُوبَ وَبَنِيهِ فَإِنَّهُ أَوْجَزُ وَأَبْيَنُ، وَاخْتِيرَ لَفْظُ الْأَسْبَاطِ عَلَى لَفْظِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ؛ لِلْإِشَارَةِ إِلَى أَنَّ النُّبُوَّةَ إِنَّمَا حَصَلَتْ فِيهِمْ مِنْ حِينِ تَقْطِيعِهِمْ أَسْبَاطًا مِنْ عَهْدِ مُوسَى، هَذَا كُلُّهُ كَلَامُ ابن تيمية، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ.


الكتاب: تنزيه الأنبياء عما نسب إليهم حثالة الأغبياء
المؤلف: أبو الحسن علي بن أحمد السبتي الأموي المعروف بـ «ابن خمير» (المتوفى: 614هـ)


تنزيه الأنبياء عما نسب إليهم حثالة الأغبياء (ص: 141)
فصل


فَإِن قيل وَلَعَلَّ نبوتهم تثبت من الْكتاب فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى حِين عدد الْأَنْبِيَاء عَلَيْهِم السَّلَام قَالَ {وَإِسْحَاق وَيَعْقُوب والأسباط}
والأسباط إخْوَة يُوسُف واحدهم سبط
قُلْنَا لَيْسَ كَمَا قلت فَإِن الأسباط فِي بني يَعْقُوب كالقبائل فِي بني


إِسْمَاعِيل واحدهم سبط وهم اثْنَا عشر سبطا لاثني عشر ولدا ليعقوب عَلَيْهِم السَّلَام وَإِنَّمَا سموا هَؤُلَاءِ أسباطا وَهَؤُلَاء قبائل ليفصل بَين ولد إِسْمَاعِيل وَولد يَعْقُوب تَسْمِيَة هَكَذَا نَص عَلَيْهِ أهل اللُّغَة
فَإِن قَالَ قَائِل فَمَا معنى دُخُولهمْ فِي الْعدَد مَعَ الْأَنْبِيَاء وَلَيْسوا بِأَنْبِيَاء
وَالْجَوَاب أَن الْقُرْآن مَقْصُود بالإيجاز الَّذِي هُوَ مخ البلاغة وَكَانَت النُّبُوَّة تترى فِي بني إِسْرَائِيل وَكَانَ أثلهم من أَوْلَاد يَعْقُوب وَهُوَ إِسْرَائِيل فَلَمَّا عدد الله تَعَالَى من كَانَ قبل من الْأَنْبِيَاء على التَّفْصِيل أوجز فَقَالَ والأسباط يَعْنِي أَنْبيَاء الأسباط على حذف الْمُضَاف وَإِقَامَة الْمُضَاف إِلَيْهِ مقَامه ثمَّ خصص بعد ذَلِك عظماءهم بِالذكر فَقَالَ {وَعِيسَى وَأَيوب وَيُونُس وَهَارُون وَسليمَان وآتينا دَاوُد زبورا} فَبَدَأَ بالتفصيل وَختم بالتفصيل فتضمن الطرفان الْوَاسِطَة وَصَحَّ التشريف لمن خصص بِالذكر فِي الْآحَاد
وَهَذَا التَّخْصِيص ينظر لقَوْله تَعَالَى {من كَانَ عدوا لله وَمَلَائِكَته وَرُسُله وَجِبْرِيل وميكال} وهما من الْمَلَائِكَة وَقَالَ تَعَالَى {فيهمَا فَاكِهَة ونخل ورمان} وهما من الْفَاكِهَة
وَكَذَلِكَ ذكر مُعظم الْأَصْنَاف الَّتِي كَانَت النُّبُوَّة تترى فيهم ثمَّ خصص عظماءهم بِالذكر تَشْرِيفًا لَهُم صلوَات الله عَلَيْهِم أَجْمَعِينَ ومصداق هَذَا التَّفْسِير أَن ذكر الأسباط انما وضع تَسْمِيَة عوضا من الْقَبَائِل كَمَا تقدم فَلَو كَانُوا كلهم أَنْبيَاء كَمَا زعم الجهلة لَكَانَ كل من انتسل من


بني يَعْقُوب عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام نَبيا وَقد قَالَ تَعَالَى (وقطعناهم فِي الأَرْض أمما مِنْهُم الصالحون وَمِنْهُم دون ذَلِك) وَقَالَ تَعَالَى {وَمن ذريتهما محسن وظالم لنَفسِهِ مُبين} وَقَالَ {وقطعناهم اثْنَتَيْ عشرَة أسباطا أمما} فسماهم أسباطا وأمما وَلم يسمهم أَوْلَادًا وَلَا أَبنَاء
فَإِن قيل فقد جَاءَ عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه قَالَ (الْحُسَيْن سبط من الأسباط) فَمَعْنَاه أَنه يقوم فِي الْعِبَادَة وَالْقِيَام بِحَق الله تَعَالَى مقَام سبط كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى {إِن إِبْرَاهِيم كَانَ أمة قَانِتًا لله} وَقَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي قس (إِنِّي لأرجو أَن يحْشر أمة وَحده) هَكَذَا حَكَاهُ الْهَرَوِيّ فِي كتاب الغربيين
فَإِن قيل ولعلهم سموا أسباطا وهم أَوْلَاد تجوزا واتساعا كَمَا سمى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْحُسَيْن سبطا حَيْثُ قَالَ (الْحُسَيْن سبط من الأسباط) وَهُوَ ولد
قُلْنَا هَذَا التَّجَوُّز إِنَّمَا صَحَّ فِي الْحُسَيْن رَضِي الله عَنهُ لسبق الْمعرفَة ببنوته من وَجه آخر فَلَو أخبر تَعَالَى أَن يهوذا سبط من الأسباط ثمَّ عدده فِي جملَة الْأَنْبِيَاء بِلَفْظ السبط لصحت نبوته وَهَذَا لم يَقع فَلَا حجَّة للخصم فِي هَذِه القولة وَلَو صَحَّ لما صحت نبوته إِلَّا بعد التَّوْبَة والإنابة وَاشْتِرَاط الْعِصْمَة فِي حَال الوهلات كَمَا زعم الْخصم


وَأما غير هَؤُلَاءِ من أهل النّظر فتوهموا نبوتهم من قَوْله تَعَالَى مخبرا عَن يَعْقُوب عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام حَيْثُ قَالَ {وَيتم نعْمَته عَلَيْك وعَلى آل يَعْقُوب كَمَا أتمهَا على أَبَوَيْك من قبل إِبْرَاهِيم وَإِسْحَاق}
وَهُوَ لم يمت إِلَى قريب فِي اللِّسَان لِأَن الْآل أقرب فِي اللِّسَان للبنوة من الأسباط لَكِن الْآل تحْتَمل الْبَنِينَ وتحتمل التبع قَالَ تَعَالَى {أدخلُوا آل فِرْعَوْن أَشد الْعَذَاب} أَي تبعه وَفِي السّنة (اللَّهُمَّ صل على مُحَمَّد وعَلى آله وأزواجه وَذريته) فَذكر الْآل ثمَّ ذكر الذُّرِّيَّة فَلَو كَانَ الْآل من الذُّرِّيَّة لم يَصح الْعَطف
فَإِن قيل وَلَعَلَّ ذكر الذُّرِّيَّة بعد ذكر الْآل تَخْصِيص التشريف كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى {وَمَلَائِكَته وَرُسُله وَجِبْرِيل}
قُلْنَا إِذا بقيت لَعَلَّ فقد تطرق الِاحْتِمَال واطرد الْإِشْكَال والنبوة لَا تثبت بِالِاحْتِمَالِ وَيحْتَمل أَن يكون التَّمام على الْآل بِمَا دون النُّبُوَّة من الْولَايَة والصدقية وَإِذا دخلت هَذِه الِاحْتِمَالَات لم يَصح الْقطع على نبوتهم فِي هَذِه الْآيَة وَمَعَ تَسْلِيم هَذِه التقديرات جدلا فَلَا تصح نبوتهم عِنْد مواقعة الْأَفْعَال الَّتِي ذكر تَعَالَى عَنْهُم أصلا فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ يُؤَدِّي إِلَى أَن يجوز على أَنْبيَاء الله عز وَجل كل مَا فَعَلُوهُ لصِحَّة التَّسَاوِي الَّذِي قدمْنَاهُ فَهَذَا رحمكم الله هُوَ الْحق الَّذِي يرغب فِيهِ وَلَا يرغب عَنهُ
وَبعد هَذَا التتبع فَلَا يبْقى لقَائِل مستروح إِلَى ثُبُوت بنوتهم إِلَّا من


هَذِه الْوُجُوه الْمُتَقَدّمَة وَهِي مظنونة وَلَا سَبِيل إِلَى الْقطع فِي وَاحِد مِنْهَا فَالله الله أَيهَا المسترشد المحتاط على دينه إِن لم تكن من أهل النّظر القويم على الصِّرَاط الْمُسْتَقيم فَمَا كل سَوْدَاء تَمْرَة وَلَا كل بَيْضَاء شحمة
واجتهد فِيمَن تَأْخُذ عَنهُ دينك وجنب الْجُهَّال مرّة وجنب وعاظنا ومريدينا فِي هَذَا الزَّمَان المنكوب المنكوس ألف ألف مرّة فَإِنَّهُم أضرّ على دينك من الأفاعي الصفر لَا سِيمَا فِي هَذَا العويلم المتهافت الدعي فِي الْإِرَادَة بالنوافج ومغالطة البله الأغمار من النِّسَاء وفحول النِّسَاء فَإِنَّهُم انتهكوا حُرْمَة الْأَنْبِيَاء عَلَيْهِم السَّلَام حَتَّى تشبهوا بهم وَرُبمَا أربوا عَلَيْهِم بادعاء الإلهية بالفيض وَالْإِشْرَاق الَّذِي ادَّعَتْهُ القرامطة حَتَّى يلقى أحدهم امْرَأَة أَو غُلَاما فَيَقُول لَهُ (رَأَيْت الله فِيك) إِلَى غير ذَلِك من أُمُور هِيَ أشنع وأبشع من أَن تذكر أَو تسخم بهَا الأوراق
وَالَّذِي ورط هَؤُلَاءِ الأرجاس فِي هَذِه الرذائل عدم الزاجر وَقلة الْغيرَة فِي الدّين فَانْظُر عَمَّن تَأْخُذ دينك وَكَيف تَأْخُذهُ وَقد نَصَحْتُك وَالسَّلَام


تفسير ابن كثير ت سلامة (4/ 372)
وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَقُمْ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى نُبُوَّةِ إِخْوَةِ يُوسُفَ، وَظَاهِرُ هَذَا السِّيَاقِ يَدُلُّ عَلَى خِلَافِ ذَلِكَ، وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَزْعُمُ أَنَّهُمْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِمْ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ، وَفِي هَذَا نَظَرٌ. وَيَحْتَاجُ مُدّعي ذَلِكَ إِلَى دَلِيلٍ، وَلَمْ يَذْكُرُوا سوَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى: {قُولُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنزلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأسْبَاطِ} [الْبَقَرَةِ: 136]، وَهَذَا فِيهِ احْتِمَالٌ؛ لِأَنَّ بُطُونَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ يُقَالُ لَهُمُ: الْأَسْبَاطُ، كَمَا يُقَالُ لِلْعَرَبِ: قَبَائِلُ، وَلِلْعَجَمِ: شُعُوبٌ؛ يَذْكُرُ تَعَالَى أَنَّهُ أَوْحَى إِلَى الْأَنْبِيَاءِ مِنْ أَسْبَاطِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَذَكَرَهُمْ إِجْمَالًا لِأَنَّهُمْ كَثِيرُونَ، وَلَكِنَّ كُلَّ سِبْطٍ مِنْ نَسْلِ رَجُلٍ مِنْ إِخْوَةِ يُوسُفَ، وَلَمْ يَقُمْ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَعْيَانِ هَؤُلَاءِ أَنَّهُمْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِمْ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ.


البداية والنهاية ط هجر (1/ 459)
وَأَعْظَمُهُمْ يُوسُفَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ، وَقَدْ ذَهَبَ طَائِفَةٌ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ إِلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِيهِمْ نَبِيٌّ غَيْرُهُ وَبَاقِي إِخْوَتِهِ لَمْ يُوحَ إِلَيْهِمْ، وَظَاهِرُ مَا ذُكِرَ مِنْ فِعَالِهِمْ، وَمَقَالِهِمْ فِي هَذِهِ الْقِصَّةِ يَدُلُّ عَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ، وَمَنِ اسْتَدَلَّ عَلَى نُبُوَّتِهِمْ بِقَوْلِهِ: {قُولُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ} [البقرة: 136]. وَزَعَمَ أَنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ هُمُ الْأَسْبَاطُ، فَلَيْسَ اسْتِدْلَالُهُ بِقَوِيٍّ؛ لِأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْأَسْبَاطِ شُعُوبُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَا كَانَ يُوجَدُ فِيهِمْ مِنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ الَّذِينَ يَنْزِلُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْوَحْيُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ.
وَمِمَّا يُؤَيِّدُ أَنَّ يُوسُفَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ هُوَ الْمُخْتَصُّ مِنْ بَيْنِ إِخْوَتِهِ بِالرِّسَالَةِ وَالنُّبُوَّةِ أَنَّهُ نَصَّ عَلَى نُبُوَّتِهِ وَالْإِيحَاءِ إِلَيْهِ فِي غَيْرِ مَا آيَةٍ فِي كِتَابِهِ الْعَزِيزِ، وَلَمْ يَنُصَّ عَلَى وَاحِدٍ مِنْ إِخْوَتِهِ سِوَاهُ، فَدَلَّ عَلَى مَا ذَكَرْنَاهُ. وَيُسْتَأْنَسُ لِهَذَا بِمَا قَالَ الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ: حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الصَّمَدِ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ دِينَارٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: «الْكَرِيمُ ابْنُ الْكَرِيمِ ابْنِ الْكَرِيمِ ابْنِ الْكَرِيمِ يُوسُفُ بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ». انْفَرَدَ بِهِ الْبُخَارِيُّ وَرَوَاهُ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ، وَعَبْدَةَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الصَّمَدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْوَارِثِ بِهِ. وَقَدْ ذَكَرْنَا طُرُقَهُ فِي قِصَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بِمَا أَغْنَى عَنْ إِعَادَتِهِ هَاهُنَا، وَلِلَّهِ الْحَمْدُ وَالْمِنَّةُ.


فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة - 1 (3/ 283)
يوسف عليه السلام
السؤال الثاني من الفتوى رقم (9308):
س2 هل إخوة سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام الذين رموه في الجب من الأسباط المذكورين في القرآن الذين هم من الأنبياء والمرسلين، وإن كانوا كذلك فهل يجوز فعلهم هذا في حق الرسل والأنبياء أم أنهم فعلوا ذلك قبل أن تأتيهم النبوة والرسالة؟
ج2 يوسف عليه السلام وإخوته هم بنو يعقوب عليه


السلام- إسرائيل - والمراد بالأسباط حفدة يعقوب وذرية أبنائه الإثني عشر وليس من الإثني عشر نبي إلا يوسف عليه السلام على الصحيح، كما ذكر ذلك ابن كثير في كتابه [البداية] ص 215، 216 ج1، وعلى هذا فلا يستبعد أن يحتال إخوة يوسف على أبيهم ويرتكبوا ما حصل منهم من الكيد لأخيهم يوسف عليه السلام.
وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم.
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
نائب رئيس اللجنة ... الرئيس
عبد الرزاق عفيفي ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز


شرح القسطلاني = إرشاد الساري لشرح صحيح البخاري (7/ 177)
ولم يقم دليل على نبوّة أخوة يوسف، وذكر بعضهم أنه أوحي إليهم بعد ذلك ولم يذكر مستندًا سوى قوله تعالى: {قولوا آمنًا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل إلى إبراهيم إسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط} [البقرة: 136] وهذا لا ينهض أن يكون دليلاً لأن بطون بني إسرائيل يقال لهم الأسباط كما يقال للعرب قبائل وللعجم شعوب ففيه أنه تعالى أوحى إلى الأنبياء من أسباط بني إسرائيل فذكرهم إجمالاً لأنهم كثيرون، ولكن لم يقم دليل على أعيان هؤلاء أنهم أوحي إليهم بل ظاهر ما في هذه السورة من أحوالهم وأفعالهم يدل على أنهم لم يكونوا أنبياء على ما لا يخفى


مرقاة المفاتيح شرح مشكاة المصابيح (1/ 127)
لِأَنَّ النِّفَاقَ الشَّرْعِيَّ وَهُوَ الِاعْتِقَادِيّ  ُ الَّذِي هُوَ إِبِطَانُ الْكُفْرِ وَإِظْهَارُ الْإِسْلَامِ، وَعُرْفِيٌّ وَهُوَ الْعَمَلِيُّ الَّذِي هُوَ إِبِطَانُ الْمَعْصِيَةِ وَإِظْهَارُ الطَّاعَةِ، فَإِرَادَتُهُ هُنَا أَوْلَى. وَإِطْلَاقُ النِّفَاقِ عَلَى الْعَمَلِيِّ كَإِطْلَاقِ الْكُفْرِ عَلَى بَعْضِ كَبَائِرِ الذُّنُوبِ فِي نَحْوِ قَوْلِهِ - عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ -: «سِبَابُ الْمُسْلِمِ فُسُوقٌ وَقِتَالُهُ كُفْرٌ»). وَأَبَى الْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ مَرَّةً هَذَا الْإِطْلَاقَ، وَمَرَّةً قَالَ بِهِ، فَسَمَّى صَاحِبَ الْكَبِيرَةِ مُنَافِقًا، وَيُحْكَى أَنَّهُ رَجَعَ عَنِ الْأَوَّلِ لَمَّا أَرْسَلَ لَهُ عَطَاءٌ إِذْ بَلَغَهُ عَنْهُ ذَلِكَ أَنَّ إِخْوَةَ يُوسُفَ عَلَيْهِمُ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ وُجِدَتْ فِيهِمْ تِلْكَ الثَّلَاثَةُ أَفَتَرَاهُمْ مُنَافِقِينَ؟ فَسُرَّ بِمَا نَبَّهَهُ عَلَيْهِ عَطَاء ........... قَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ: وَمَا ذُكِرَ فِي أَوْلَادِ يَعْقُوبَ مَبْنِيٌّ عَلَى الْقَوْلِ بِأَنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ أَنْبِيَاءَ، أَمَّا عَلَى الْقَوْلِ بِأَنَّهُمْ أَنْبِيَاءُ فَيَتَعَيَّنُ تَأْوِيلُ مَا صَدَرَ مِنْهُمْ بِحَمْلِهِ عَلَى مُحَامِلِ التَّجَوُّزَاتِ وَالْكِنَايَاتِ الَّتِي تَقْتَضِي عَدَمَ وُقُوعِ حَقَائِقِ ذَلِكَ مِنْهُمْ؛ إِذِ الْأَنْبِيَاءُ مَعْصُومُونَ قَبْلَ النُّبُوَّةِ وَبَعْدَهَا عَنْ كَبَائِرِ الذُّنُوبِ وَصِغَارِهَا، وَلَوْ سَهْوًا عَلَى مَا هُوَ الْحَقُّ عِنْدَ الْمُحَقِّقِينَ  ، وَإِنْ كَانَ الْأَكْثَرُونَ عَلَى خِلَافِهِ، وَيُؤَيِّدُ الْقَوْلُ بِنُبُوَّتِهِمْ بَلْ يَصِحُّ بِهِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: {قُولُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ} [البقرة: 136] وَهُمْ - أَعْنِي الْأَسْبَاطَ - أَوْلَادُ يَعْقُوبَ، فَالْآيَةُ مُصَرِّحَةٌ بِوُجُوبِ الْإِيمَانِ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ، وَيَلْزَمُ مِنَ الْإِنْزَالِ إِلَيْهِمْ نُبُوَّتُهُمْ كُلُّهُمُ اهـ.
وَفِيهِ نَظَرٌ؛ لِأَنَّ السِّبْطَ عَلَى مَا هُوَ الْمَعْرُوفُ فِي الْعُرْفِ وَاللُّغَةِ وَلَدُ الْوَلَدِ، فَفِي الْقَامُوسِ: السِّبْطُ - بِالْكَسْرِ - وَلَدُ الْوَلَدِ، وَالْقَبِيلَةُ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ، جَمْعُهُ أَسْبَاطٌ، وَفِي النِّهَايَةِ الْأَسْبَاطُ فِي أَوْلَادِ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الْقَبَائِلِ مِنْ وَلَدِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ، وَأَحَدُهُمْ سِبْطٌ، فَهُوَ وَاقِعٌ عَلَى أُمَّةٍ اهـ. وَلَا يَلْزَمُ مِنَ الْإِنْزَالِ إِلَيْهِمْ أَنْ يَكُونُوا كُلُّهُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ، إِذْ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ أَحَدُهُمْ نَبِيًّا، وَالْبَاقُونَ مَأْمُورُونَ بِاتِّبَاعِهِ كَمَا فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى: {وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا} [البقرة: 136] ثُمَّ عَلَى ثُبُوتِ نُبُوَّتِهِمْ جَمِيعًا وَعَدَمِ تَجْوِيزِ الصَّغِيرَةِ وَلَوْ سَهْوًا يَنْسَدُّ بَابُ تَأْوِيلِ مَا صَدَرَ مِنْهُمْ مِنَ الْعُقُوقِ، وَقَطْعِ صِلَةِ الرَّحِمِ، وَبَيْعِ الْحُرِّ، وَقَوْلِهِمْ: {أَكْلَهُ الذِّئْبُ} [يوسف: 14] وَوَعْدِهِمْ بِالْحِفْظِ بِقَوْلِهِمْ: {وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ} [يوسف: 12] وَإِتْيَانِهِمْ عِشَاءً يَبْكُونَ إِظْهَارًا لِلْحُزْنِ، وَقَوْلِهِمْ: {مَا لَكَ لَا تَأْمَنَّا عَلَى يُوسُفَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَنَاصِحُونَ} [يوسف: 11] وَقَوْلِهِمْ: {اقْتُلُوا يُوسُفَ} [يوسف: 9] وَطَرْحُهُمْ إِيَّاهُ فِي الْبِئْرِ مَعَ أَنَّ تَأْوِيلَهَا يُخَالِفُهُ أَقْوَالُ السَّلَفِ مِنْ إِلْزَامِ عَطَاءٍ وَالْتِزَامِ الْحَسَنِ. فَالصَّحِيحُ قَوْلُ الْجُمْهُورِ، وَهُوَ تَجْوِيزُ وُقُوعِ الْكَبَائِرِ مِنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ سَهْوًا وَالصَّغَائِرِ عَمْدًا بَعْدَ الْوَحْيِ، وَأَمَّا قَبْلَ الْوَحْيِ فَلَا دَلِيلَ عَلَى امْتِنَاعِ صُدُورِ الْكَبِيرَةِ، وَذَهَبَ الْمُعْتَزِلَةُ إِلَى امْتِنَاعِهَا، وَنَفَتِ الشِّيعَةُ صُدُورَ الصَّغِيرَةِ وَالْكَبِيرَةِ قَبْلَ الْوَحْيِ وَبَعْدَهُ.


مجلة المنار (5/ 87)
(م 95) الشبهة على إخوة يوسف
لا شك أن إخوة يوسف قد ارتكبوا المعصية المشتملة على عدة معاصي،
ولكنهم لم يكونوا أنبياء. وأما ذكر الأسباط، فيمن أوحى الله تعالى إليهم من الأنبياء
فالمراد به (والله أعلم) أنبياء الأسباط وهم فرق بني إسرائيل الاثنى عشر. قال
تعالى: {وَقَطَّعْنَاهُ  ُ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ أَسْبَاطًا أُمَمًا} (الأعراف: 160)، وقد بعث الله
في كل أمة من هؤلاء الأسباط أنبياء وأوحى إليهم فعل الخيرات وهداية بني
إسرائيل. وما رواه ابن جرير الطبري من استغفار يعقوب لهم في وقت السحر
وتأمين يوسف عليهما السلام، وأن الله استجاب له على رأس العشرين سنة من دعائه
وأوحى إليه أنه غفر لهم (وعقد مواثيقهم على النبوة) فهو غير صحيح هذا هو
الحق في هذه القصص، وقد انكشفت به الشبه، فينبغي ذأن يلقن للمسلمين في الدروس
ويعلم للأطفال لكيلا يغتر أحد بما في كتب العهد العتيق التى يسمونها التوراة وبما
حشي في كتب قصص الأنبياء وبعض التفاسير من الإسرائيليات، {وَاللَّهُ
يَقُولُ الحَقَّ وَهُوَ يَهْدِي السَّبِيلَ} (الأحزاب: 4).


فتاوى الشبكة الإسلامية (1/ 1182، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
مدى صحة نبوة بنيامين وكونه مدفونا ببلاد الشام


[السُّؤَالُ]
ـ[قال لي بعض الشيعة: إن في جنوب لبنان هناك نبي مدفون وهو بنيمين الأخ الأصغر للنبي يوسف.


فهل هذا صحيح؟]ـ


[الفَتْوَى]
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:


فهذا السؤال فيه مسألتان:


الأولى: كون بنيامين نبيا. وهذا ليس بثابت على وجه الخصوص لبنيامين دون إخوته، ولم نجد من أهل العلم بالسير والتاريخ من ذكره في الأنبياء من دون إخوته. ولكن من أهل العلم من نص على أن أولاد يعقوب كانوا كلهم أنبياء.


قال ابن عادل في تفسيره: النعمة التامة التي بها حصل امتياز إبراهيم وإسحاق من سائر الناس ليس إلا النبوة؛ فوجب أن يكون المراد بإتمام النعمة هو النبوة، وعلى هذا فيلزم الحكم بأن أولاد يعقوب كلهم كانوا أنبياء؛ كقوله تعالى: (ويتم نعمته عليك وعلى آل يعقوب) فإن قيل: كيف يجوز أن يكونوا أنبياء وقد أقدموا على ما أقدموا عليه في حق يوسف عليه السلام؟ فالجواب: أن ذلك وقع قبل النبوة، والعصمة إنما تثبت في وقت النبوة، لا قبلها. انتهى.


وقال الشيخ الأشقر في كتاب (الرسل والرسالات): هنا بعض الأنبياء أشار القرآن إلى نبوتهم ولكننا لا نعرف أسماءهم، وهم الأسباط، والأسباط هم أولاد يعقوب، وقد كانوا اثني عشر رجلاً عرّفنا القرآن باسم واحد منهم وهو يوسف، والباقي وعددهم أحد عشر رجلاً لم يعرفنا الله بأسمائهم، ولكنه أخبرنا بأنّه أوحى إليهم، قال تعالى: قُولُواْ آمَنَّا بِاللهِ وَمَآ أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأسْبَاطِ. {البقرة: 136}. وقال: أَمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأسْبَاطَ كَانُواْ هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى قُلْ أَأَنتُمْ أَعْلَمُ أَمِ اللهُ وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّن كَتَمَ شَهَادَةً عِندَهُ مِنَ اللهِ وَمَا اللهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ. {البقرة:140}. اهـ.


وفي الكتاب نفسه في بحث مسألة عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر، ذكر أمثلة لها ثم قال: هذه أمثلة اكتفينا بذكرها عن غيرها، وإلاّ فقد ورد في القرآن مغاضبة يونس لقومه، وخروجه من قومه من غير إذن من ربه، وما صنعه أولاد يعقوب بأخيهم يوسف في إلقائه في غيابة الجبِّ، ثم أوحى الله إليهم وجعلهم أنبياء. اهـ.


ولكن الراجح الذي عليه المحققون من العلماء أن إخوة يوسف ليسوا بأنبياء، وممن ألف في ذلك السيوطي، فله رسالة (دفع التعسف عن إخوة يوسف) قال في أولها: في إخوة يوسف عليه السلام قولان للعلماء، والذي عليه الأكثرون سلفاً وخلفاً أنهم ليسوا بأنبياء، أما السلف فلم ينقل عن أحد من الصحابة أنهم قالوا بنبوتهم. كذا قال ابن تيمية، ولا أحفظه عن أحد من التابعين، وأما أتباع التابعين فنقل عن ابن زيد أنه قال بنبوتهم. وتابعه على هذا فئة قليلة. وأنكر ذلك أكثر الأتباع فمن بعدهم، وأما الخلف فالمفسرون فرق منهم من قال بقول ابن زيد كالبغوي، ومنهم من بالغ في رده كالقرطبي والإمام فخر الدين وابن كثير. ومنهم من حكى القولين بلا ترجيح كابن الجوزي، ومنهم من لم يتعرض للمسألة ولكن ذكر ما يدل على عدم كونهم أنبياء كتفسيره الأسباط بمن نبئ من بني إسرائيل، والمنزل إليهم بالمنزل إلى أنبيائهم، كأبي الليث السمرقندي والواحدى. ومنهم من لم يذكر شيئاً من ذلك ولكن فسر الأسباط بأولاد يعقوب فحسبه ناس قولاً بنبوتهم، وإنما أريد بهم ذريته لا بنوه لصلبه، كما سيأتي تحرير ذلك، قال القاضي عياض في الشفا: إخوة يوسف لم تثبت نبوتهم. انتهى.


ثم فصل ذلك تفصيلا حسنا نقلا عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، ونفى نبوتهم من وجوه قوية، ومما ذكر فيه: إن القرآن يدل على أنه لم يأت أهل مصر نبي قبل موسى سوى يوسف لآية غافر، ولو كان من إخوة يوسف نبي لكان قد دعا أهل مصر وظهرت أخبار نبوته، فلما لم يكن ذلك علم أنه لم يكن منهم نبي. انتهى.


وممن قطع بنفي النبوة عن الأسباط: أبو الحسن علي بن أحمد السبتي الأموي، في كتابه (تنزيه الأنبياء عما نسب إليهم حثالة الأغبياء). وقد سبق لنا ترجيح القول بأن الأسباط ليسوا جميعا أنبياء، في الفتوى رقم: 47810. فعلم بذلك أن بنيامين لم تثبت نبوته.


فتاوى الشبكة الإسلامية (1/ 1312، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
الأسباط ليسوا جميعا أنبياء


[السُّؤَالُ]
ـ[من هم الأسباط الذين ذكروا في القرآن الكريم؟. وهل هم أنبياء أم لا؟]ـ


[الفَتْوَى]
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:


فالأسباط هم أولاد يعقوب عليه السلام، وليسوا جميعاً أنبياء على القول الراجح، قال الألوسي في روح المعاني: واختلف الناس في الأسباط أولاد يعقوب هل كانوا كلهم أنبياء أم لا، والذي صح عندي الثاني وهو المروي عن جعفر الصادق رضي الله تعالى عنه وإليه ذهب الإمام السيوطي وألف فيه لأن ما وقع منهم مع يوسف عليه الصلاة والسلام ينافي النبوة قطعاً وكونه قبل البلوغ غير مسلم لأن فيه أفعالاً لا يقدر عليها إلا البالغون، وعلى تقدير التسليم لا يجدي نفعاً على ما هو القول الصحيح في شأن الأنبياء وكم كبيرة تضمن ذلك الفعل، وليس في القرآن ما يدل على نبوتهم.
والله أعلم.


[تَارِيخُ الْفَتْوَى]
05 ربيع الأول 1425

تفسير القرآن الكريم - المقدم (11/ 5، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
(وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط) التفسير المشهور في الأسباط أنهم أولاد يعقوب عليه السلام، لكن القاضي محمد كنعان صاحب حاشية قرة العينين أتى بتنبيه يتعلق بأولاد يعقوب فقال: أولاد يعقوب وهو إسرائيل عليه السلام، اتفق العلماء على أن يوسف بن يعقوب نبي، أما إخوته فقد قال بعضهم: إنهم أنبياء، ودليلهم على ذلك: أنهم هم المعنيون بقوله تعالى: (والأسباط) الذين هم أولاد يعقوب عليه السلام.
ولكن الصواب: أن إخوة يوسف العشرة، ما عدا بنيامين ليسوا بأنبياء قطعاً؛ لأن ما صدر عنهم نحو أخيهم يوسف ووالديهم لا يصدر مثله من أنبياء، بل ولا يرضون بمثله، والأنبياء معصومون من مثل هذه الأشياء الشنيعة التي فعلها إخوة يوسف عليه السلام به وبأبيهم.
قال القاضي عياض في الشفا: وأما إخوته فلم تثبت نبوتهم، وقال ابن كثير: لم يقم دليل على نبوتهم، وبمثله قال القرطبي والرازي، وقال السيوطي في رسالة سماها: رفع التعسف عن إخوة يوسف: لم ينقل عن أحد من الصحابة والتابعين نبوتهم، وقال ابن كثير: ومن استدل على نبوتهم بقوله تعالى: (والأسباط) فليس استدلاله بقوي؛ لأن المراد بالأسباط شعوب بني إسرائيل، وكان يوجد فيهم من الأنبياء الذين نزل عليهم الوحي من السماء.
فبطون بني إسرائيل يقال لهم: أسباط، كالقبائل في العرب، وكالشعوب في العجم، ولا وجه لتفسير الأسباط بأولاد يعقوب لصلبه، بل هي تعني الجماعات الكثيرة.


تفسير القرآن الكريم - المقدم (86/ 16، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
والعجيب أنهم أجمعوا واجتمعوا على كل هذه الكبائر.
قال ابن كثير: اعلم أنه لم يقم دليل على نبوة إخوة يوسف.
وذلك لأنه لا يمكن للأنبياء أن يرتكبوا هذه الكبائر الموبقة، لأن الأنبياء معصومون من مثل هذا.
ثم يقول: وظاهر هذا السياق يدل على خلاف ذلك، ومن الناس من يزعم أنه أوحي إليهم بعد ذلك، وفي هذا نظر، ويحتاج مدعي ذلك إلى دليل، ولم يذكروا سوى قوله تعالى: {قُولُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ} [البقرة:136] وهذا فيه احتمال؛ لأن بطون بني إسرائيل يقال لهم الأسباط، كما يقال للعرب قبائل، وللعجم شعوب: {وَجَعَلْنَاكُم   شُعُوبًا وَقَبَائِلَ} [الحجرات:13].
فيذكر تعالى أنه أوحى إلى الأنبياء من أسباط بني إسرائيل، فذكرهم إجمالاً؛ لأنهم كثيرون، ولكن كل سبط من نسل رجل من إخوة يوسف، ولم يقم دليل على أعيان هؤلاء أنهم أوحي إليهم، والله تعالى أعلم.


تفسير القرطبي (9/ 133)
الثَّالِثَةُ- وَفِي هَذَا مَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ إِخْوَةَ يُوسُفَ مَا كَانُوا أَنْبِيَاءَ لَا أَوَّلًا وَلَا آخِرًا، لِأَنَّ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ لَا يُدَبِّرُونَ فِي قَتْلِ مُسْلِمٍ، بَلْ كَانُوا مُسْلِمِينَ، فَارْتَكَبُوا مَعْصِيَةً ثُمَّ تَابُوا. وَقِيلَ: كَانُوا أَنْبِيَاءَ، وَلَا يَسْتَحِيلُ فِي الْعَقْلِ زَلَّةُ نَبِيٍّ، فَكَانَتْ هَذِهِ زَلَّةٌ مِنْهُمْ، وَهَذَا يَرُدُّهُ أَنَّ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ مَعْصُومُونَ مِنَ الْكَبَائِرِ عَلَى مَا قَدَّمْنَاهُ. وَقِيلَ: مَا كَانُوا فِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ أَنْبِيَاءَ ثُمَّ نَبَّأَهُمُ اللَّهُ، وَهَذَا أَشْبَهُ


تفسير البغوي - طيبة (4/ 218)
وَقِيلَ: لَمْ يَكُونُوا بَالِغِينَ، وَلَيْسَ بِصَحِيحٍ؛ بِدَلِيلِ أَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا: "وَتَكُونُوا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ قَوْمًا صَالِحِينَ" (5).
__________
(5) قال السدي ومقاتل بن سليمان: إنهم أرادوا صلاح الحال عند أبيهم، وهذا يشبه أن يكون قصدهم في تلك الحال، ولم يكونوا حينئذ أنبياء. وقال الجمهور: "صالحين" معناه بالتوبة، وهو الأظهر من اللفظ، وحالهم أيضا تعطيه، لأنهم مؤمنون بنوا على عظيمة وعلّلوا أنفسم بالتوبة. انظر: المحرر الوجيز لابن عطية: 4/ 443. ومال الحافظ ابن كثير إلى الرأي الأول، فقال في التفسير: (2/ 470 - 471): "اعلم أنه لم يقم دليل على نبوة إخوة يوسف، وظاهر هذا السياق يدل على خلاف ذلك. ومن الناس من يزعم أنهم أُوحي إليهم بعد ذلك، وفي هذا نظر، ويحتاج مدعي ذلك إلى دليل. ولم يذكروا سوى قوله تعالى: (قولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط) وهذا فيه احتمال لأن بطون بني إسرائيل يقال لهم: الأسباط، كما يقال للعرب: قبائل، وللعجم: شعوب، يذكر تعالى أنه أوحى إلى الأنبياء من أسباط بني إسرائيل فذكرهم إجمالا لأنهم كثيرون، ولكن كل سبط من نسل رجل من إخوة يوسف، ولم يقم دليل على أعيان هؤلاء أنهم أوحي إليهم. والله أعلم".


تفسير البغوي - طيبة (4/ 219)
وَقَالَ بَعْضُ [أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ] (1) إِنَّهُمْ عَزَمُوا عَلَى قَتْلِهِ وَعَصَمَهُمُ اللَّهُ رَحْمَةً بِهِمْ، وَلَوْ فَعَلُوا لَهَلَكُوا أَجْمَعِينَ، وَكُلُّ ذَلِكَ كَانَ قَبْلَ أَنْ أَنْبَأَهُمُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى (2).
وَسُئِلَ أَبُو عَمْرِو بْنُ الْعَلَاءِ: كَيْفَ قَالُوا "نَرْتَعُ وَنَلْعَبُ" وَهُمْ أَنْبِيَاءُ؟ قَالَ: كَانَ ذَلِكَ قَبْلَ أَنْ نَبَّأَهُمُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى


تفسير البغوي - طيبة (1/ 156)
{وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ} يَعْنِي أَوْلَادَ يَعْقُوبَ وَهُمُ اثْنَا عَشَرَ سِبْطًا وَاحِدُهُمْ سِبْطٌ سُمُّوا بِذَلِكَ لِأَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ جَمَاعَةٌ وَسِبْطُ الرَّجُلِ حَافِدُهُ، وَمِنْهُ قِيلَ لِلْحَسَنِ وَالْحُسَيْنِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا سِبْطَا رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَالْأَسْبَاطُ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ كَالْقَبَائِلِ مِنَ الْعَرَبِ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَالشُّعُوبِ مِنَ الْعَجَمِ، وَكَانَ فِي الْأَسْبَاطِ أَنْبِيَاءٌ وَلِذَلِكَ قَالَ: وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَقِيلَ هُمْ بَنُو يَعْقُوبَ مِنْ صُلْبِهِ صَارُوا كُلُّهُمْ أَنْبِيَاء


تفسير البغوي - طيبة (2/ 311)
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: {وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ} وَهُمْ أَوْلَادُ يَعْقُوبَ


تفسير السعدي = تيسير الكريم الرحمن (ص: 408)
ومنها: أن العبرة في حال العبد بكمال النهاية، لا بنقص البداية، فإن أولاد يعقوب عليه السلام جرى منهم ما جرى في أول الأمر، مما هو أكبر أسباب النقص واللوم، ثم انتهى أمرهم إلى التوبة النصوح، والسماح التام من يوسف ومن أبيهم، والدعاء لهم بالمغفرة والرحمة، وإذا سمح العبد عن حقه، فالله خير الراحمين.
ولهذا - في أصح الأقوال - أنهم كانوا أنبياء لقوله تعالى: {وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأسْبَاطِ} وهم أولاد يعقوب الاثنا عشر وذريتهم، ومما يدل على ذلك أن في رؤيا يوسف، أنه رآهم كواكب نيرة، والكواكب فيها النور والهداية الذي من صفات الأنبياء، فإن لم يكونوا أنبياء فإنهم علماء هداة.


الرسل والرسالات (ص: 19)
الأنبياء الذين سبق ذكرهم مذكورون في القرآن بأسمائهم، وهنا بعض الأنبياء أشار القرآن إلى نبوتهم، ولكننا لا نعرف أسماءهم، وهم الأسباط، والأسباط هم أولاد يعقوب، وقد كانوا اثني عشر رجلاً عرّفنا القرآن باسم واحد منهم وهو يوسف، والباقي وعددهم أحد عشر رجلاً لم يعرفنا الله بأسمائهم، ولكنه أخبرنا بأنّه أوحى إليهم، قال تعالى: (قولوا آمنَّا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط) [البقرة: 136].


فتاوى دار الإفتاء المصرية (8/ 136، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
إخوة يوسف


المفتي
عطية صقر.
مايو 1997


المبادئ
القرآن والسنة


السؤال
من هم إخوة يوسف، وهل هم أنبياء، وكيف يجوز منهم أن يدبروا المكيدة لأخيهم ويكذبوا على أبيهم؟


الجواب
............... ثم ذكر القرطبى فى ص 133: أن إخوة يوسف ما كانوا أنبياء، لا أولا ولا آخرا، لأن الأنبياء لا يدبرون فى قتل مسلم، بل كانوا مسلمين فارتكبوا معصية ثم تابوا. وقيل: ما كانوا فى ذلك الوقت أنبياء ثم نبأهم الله، وهذا أشبه.




شرح الأربعين النووية - عبد الكريم الخضير (10/ 22، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
استشكل الشيخ ابن عثيمين في كون السبط هو ابن البنت، في كون أخوة يوسف أنبياء، وهذا في تفسير آل عمران.
على كل حال مثلما ذكرنا هم أولاد أولاد يعقوب، الأسباط أولاد يعقوب فكونه يطلق عليهم أسباط في شرع من قبلنا، ويطلق السبط في شرعنا أو في لغتنا، عندنا في لغة العرب يطلق هذا مجرد اصطلاح، ولا يمنع أن يختلف الاصطلاح من جيل إلى جيل.
الأمر الثاني: كون أخوة يوسف أنبياء شيخ الإسلام يرى هذا الرأي أنهم أنبياء، والحافظ ابن كثير يقول: لم أقف على ما يدل على نبوتهم.


تفسير العثيمين: الفاتحة والبقرة (2/ 87)
{الأسباط} جمع سِبْط؛ قيل: إنهم أولاد يعقوب، ومنهم يوسف؛ وقيل: هم الأنبياء الذين بعثوا في أسباط بني إسرائيل الذين لم يذكروا بأسمائهم.

شرح صحيح مسلم - حسن أبو الأشبال (45/ 23، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
إخوة يوسف أنبياء كما أثبت ذلك القرآن الكريم


السؤال
كنت تكلمت في قصة سابقة عن الأنبياء، وكيف أن لهم هفوات صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم، فتاب الله عليهم منها، وذكرتم أن إخوة يوسف عليه السلام كانوا أنبياء، فما الدليل على ذلك؛ بالرغم من شروعهم في قتل يوسف، والكذب على أبيهم؟


الجواب
كل هذا قبل أن يكونوا أنبياء، ونحن قلنا: إن العصمة في الأنبياء من الكبائر تكون بعد البعثة، أما قبل البعثة فبعضهم وقع، وإخوة يوسف هم الأسباط، وأسباط يوسف ذُكروا في القرآن عدة مرات على أنهم أنبياء، إذاً: فهم أنبياء.

----------

